# My label contents - is everything correct? - a post detailing what goes on a label



## Annushka

HI guys, I'm finishing the design for my labels and want to make sure that all the info is in compliance with the ftc rules. Please review and let me know if this is ok. 

*FRONT*
logo
name of the clothing line (which is the company name, minus the Inc. ending)
Made in (country of origin)
Decorated in USA
100% cotton 
size

*BACK*
RN #
care instructions

As long as I use RN# I don't have to put the company name with the Inc., correct? And the RN# must be mine and not the shirt manufacturer? Also is it ok to state that the garment was decorated in US as long as I have the country of origin listed as well? THanks a lot everyone


----------



## Dave 2006

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

looks like your on the money to me


----------



## Annushka

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



Dave 2006 said:


> looks like your on the money to me


Thanks Dave


----------



## Solmu

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



Annushka said:


> I'm finishing the design for my labels and want to make sure that all the info is in compliance with the ftc rules.


It's been a while since I did my reading on this, but I can't think of anything you're overlooking.



Annushka said:


> As long as I use RN# I don't have to put the company name with the Inc., correct?


Correct. In fact you don't have to put the company name at all (but you'd want to I imagine).



Annushka said:


> And the RN# must be mine and not the shirt manufacturer?


It doesn't have to be.



Annushka said:


> Also is it ok to state that the garment was decorated in US as long as I have the country of origin listed as well?


I'm pretty sure it is. You couldn't, for example, put "Decorated in the USA" in 16pt type and then "Made in {COO}" in 8pt type. But if it's accurate and not misleading you should be fine.


----------



## Annushka

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

THank you Lewis. I used the same size and font for the entire label so nothing dominates. The only thing I am still unsure of is the RN#. THis is what I understood from the ftc's site - you have to use your company's name exactly as it is used to do business, unless you use an RN# in which case you can use the name of your brand or the clothing line instead. I think the purpose of all this is to make sure the consumer knows or has a way to track (with the RN#) the company selling the product. If I got this right than I have a feeling that if I want to use the name of the brand (and not the exact name of my company) than I have to get RN#. Because otherwise if I use the manufacturer's RN and only a brand name on the label than my company's name stays undisclosed. Do I have this right?


----------



## Solmu

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



Annushka said:


> The only thing I am still unsure of is the RN#. THis is what I understood from the ftc's site - you have to use your company's name exactly as it is used to do business, unless you use an RN# in which case you can use the name of your brand or the clothing line instead.


Yes.



Annushka said:


> I think the purpose of all this is to make sure the consumer knows or has a way to track (with the RN#) the company selling the product.


I don't think it's the company selling the product that's important, but the company that made it (and therefore the conditions under which it was made). If you re-label goods with your RN you have to keep track of what you relabelled - ultimately the FTC want to be able to track it back to the source. That's my interpretation anyway.



Annushka said:


> If I got this right than I have a feeling that if I want to use the name of the brand (and not the exact name of my company) than I have to get RN#. Because otherwise if I use the manufacturer's RN and only a brand name on the label than my company's name stays undisclosed. Do I have this right?


Honestly, I'm not 100% sure either. I always took this:



FTC said:


> textile labels must identify either the company name or Registered Identification Number (RN) of the manufacturer, importer, or another firm marketing, distributing, or otherwise handling the product


...to mean that more or less anyone in the chain could be the company with the RN. So my interpretation (which may not be correct) is that you don't *have* to get an RN, but you certainly can if you want to. However I don't think it's completely unambiguous, and while I have done further reading in the past it's fading now


----------



## monkeylantern

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

The only thing I can think of is make sure you put on *all* the washing instructions. There are many places where that means wash temp, drying guide, no dry cleaning etc.

Seeing as you're doing everything right, you may as well be right *everywhere* you might sell.


----------



## Solmu

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



monkeylantern said:


> The only thing I can think of is make sure you put on *all* the washing instructions. There are many places where that means wash temp, drying guide, no dry cleaning etc.


The US is one of those places - they have some of the stricter (if not strictest) labelling laws.

I suspect the only way you can be compliant with US labelling regulations, and *not* compatible with those of another country, is in cases where the two are mutually exclusive (e.g. "Use US care symbols" / "Use standard international care symbols").


----------



## Annushka

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

Thanks a lot guys. I'll go over the requirements for care insturctions labels one more time. I also thought about sending ftc directly the final draft of the label to review. I dont' know if they'd respond and how fast, but it's worth a try to avoid headaches in the future. 


> I don't think it's the company selling the product that's important, but the company that made it (and therefore the conditions under which it was made). If you re-label goods with your RN you have to keep track of what you relabelled - ultimately the FTC want to be able to track it back to the source. That's my interpretation anyway.


 - Lewis your comment makes sense. In which case I should ask ftc whos RN should I use.


----------



## highstyleinc

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

If you have your own RN#, you can use your company logo or name or nothing, but like Lweis mentioned, you will most likely want to put your brand on the label. 

If you want to use the manufacturer's RN#, then you have to use your legal name of the company.

Everything else looks good. The manufacturer will have the correct washing symbols if that's what you are using.


----------



## Annushka

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



highstyleinc said:


> If you have your own RN#, you can use your company logo or name or nothing, but like Lweis mentioned, you will most likely want to put your brand on the label. If you want to use the manufacturer's RN#, then you have to use your legal name of the company.


Cool, that's exactly what I thought. Thanks Kris.


----------



## Solmu

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



highstyleinc said:


> If you want to use the manufacturer's RN#, then you have to use your legal name of the company.


...in which case there's no point using the manufacturer's RN 


How sure are you of this? I'm not saying you're wrong or anything (I definitely don't know), I'm just asking because it's important and I want to be 100% sure.

My understanding has always been that if you leave the back label, you can replace the front label with whatever you want. If the above is true however, that is incorrect: the extra label you add in would have to have your full legal company name on it (i.e. not "whatever you want").


----------



## Annushka

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

I'll try callling ftc tomorrow. I'll post once I have an answer from them.


----------



## highstyleinc

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



Solmu said:


> ...in which case there's no point using the manufacturer's RN
> 
> 
> How sure are you of this? I'm not saying you're wrong or anything (I definitely don't know), I'm just asking because it's important and I want to be 100% sure.
> 
> My understanding has always been that if you leave the back label, you can replace the front label with whatever you want. If the above is true however, that is incorrect: the extra label you add in would have to have your full legal company name on it (i.e. not "whatever you want").


Sorry, I worded that wrong. You can use the manufacturer's RN# and put whatever you want. If there is no RN# at all, you have to use your company name. Obviously you don't want to do that. Best thing to do is just apply for an RN#. It's free and you can do it online. They email it to you within a day or two.

To be clear, here is what they FTC says:


> You are required to label covered products to show the name or identifying number of a U.S. business responsible for manufacturing or marketing the product or the name of a foreign manufacturer. Therefore, you may use your company business name on the label instead of an RN. The business name is the full name that appears on business documents, such as purchase orders and invoices. It is not a trademark, brand, or designer name (unless that is also the name under which the company conducts business). Alternatively, the goods may be labeled with the RN or business name of the company that is buying the goods from you - such as a distributor or retailer. If you are acquiring the finished products from a U.S. manufacturer, importer, or distributor, they can remain labeled with the RN or business name of that company. RN numbers are available only to businesses residing in the U.S. However, imported goods can be labeled with the name of their foreign manufacturer.


----------



## Solmu

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



highstyleinc said:


> Sorry, I worded that wrong. You can use the manufacturer's RN# and put whatever you want. If there is no RN# at all, you have to use your company name.


Excellent, sounds like we're on the same page.



highstyleinc said:


> Best thing to do is just apply for an RN#


That does pretty much make all the above moot. And in the unlikely event someone wants to know what blanks you're using, it means they'll need to ask


----------



## Parlophone

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

if i was an elementary school teacher teaching at a school that didn't believe in grades, i would give your label a check plus plus!


----------



## Solmu

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



mizi117 said:


> i hope i can put my website at the back of my tag..


If you mean are you allowed as far as the FTC is concerned (i.e. labelling laws), then yes, you can.


----------



## Annushka

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

Still haven't had the time to call them  Hopefully soon.


----------



## rebul

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

ok im a little confused about thisa whole RN subject.

ig: the American Apparel labels have...... Top label " front has just the american apparel logo. back has where it was amnufactured and the type of textile"
Back Label "front has the size of the shirt, again the type of textile. and the back has American Apparels RN#and all of the washing directions and hazzard symbols"

would i just be able to remove the front tag and replace it with my own saying w.e i want it to say? "it would be my legal company name"

is this fine? or do i need something else?

thankss


----------



## Solmu

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



rebul said:


> would i just be able to remove the front tag and replace it with my own saying w.e i want it to say?


Should be fine, if the back tag you're leaving takes care of the legal requirements (which it usually does).


----------



## rebul

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

thanx dude..... never imagined clothing comapnies required so much to open up... jesus!!

one more question..... is it mandatory to get insurance? what does insurance for your shirts usually cost a month/year?

thanks


----------



## Solmu

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



rebul said:


> one more question..... is it mandatory to get insurance? what does insurance for your shirts usually cost a month/year?


Do a search for liability insurance on the forums. It shouldn't be mandatory (might be for some public events, I'm not sure), but it is recommended by some members. I don't really know though, and you'd be better off checking the other threads on the subject rather than this one.


----------



## HeavyMagic

Washing instructions seems silly to me as it is a "T-shirt"
who would not know how to take care of a shirt??

I put Product care: If it gets stinky "wash it."


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

It may seem silly, but it won't be so silly when the FTC comes-a-callin'!!!

The law says that you MUST put care instructions on the garments. Sorry...


----------



## HeavyMagic

but I did give Explicit instructions did I not


----------



## Rodney

HeavyMagic said:


> but I did give Explicit instructions did I not


Not according to the FTC.


----------



## printchic

This may help it's examples of correct labels directly from the FTC site.

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

The info starts with Mechanics of Labeling and if you scroll down just a bit you will see where they show examples (with company name, rn #, etc.)

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

HeavyMagic said:


> but I did give Explicit instructions did I not


No, you didn't.

*This* is explicit!



> * Q. What's the minimum washing instruction that can appear on a care label? *
> 
> A. At a minimum, a washing instruction would include a method of washing and a method of drying, like "Machine wash. Tumble dry." This minimal wording, however, means that the product can be machine washed and tumble dried at any temperature, that ironing isn't necessary, that any type of bleach can be used, and that no warnings are required. Thus, all elements of a proper washing instruction would have to be considered - washing, drying, ironing, bleaching and warnings.


This comes from the FTC website. This is the bare minimum of what you need to say. Feel free to see the rest of what's *required*,here:Clothes Captioning: Complying with the Care Labeling Rule


----------



## vithreads

Here are a couple of resources to look at for writing care instructions:

Apparel Label Intl: clothing label, woven label, size strip, garment label, hang tag

Writing a Care Label

Hope this helps.


----------



## HeavyMagic

how bout this:
-----------------------------
Product care: 
If it gets stinky, wash it in a bucket a "cold water"
seems to last longer that way
If you don't like wearin it wet, 
hang it out to dry in the shade so's it don't fade sa much.
Ironing....... naaaa 
Bleach........not unless you want to ruin it
you been warned!
-------------------------------------------------------
Don't care whatcha say That thar darn near covers it legally don't it?

heh heh

just kiddin guys thanks for the info 

HM


----------



## chrisf116

nice info...


----------



## Eastdsm

Can I quote this on my label? My clientele would be the type to get a kick out of that 



HeavyMagic said:


> how bout this:
> -----------------------------
> Product care:
> If it gets stinky, wash it in a bucket a "cold water"
> seems to last longer that way
> If you don't like wearin it wet,
> hang it out to dry in the shade so's it don't fade sa much.
> Ironing....... naaaa
> Bleach........not unless you want to ruin it
> you been warned!
> -------------------------------------------------------
> Don't care whatcha say That thar darn near covers it legally don't it?
> 
> heh heh
> 
> just kiddin guys thanks for the info
> 
> HM


----------



## Annushka

not on the actual label. u have to do one with the required info first than if u want u can attach another label, which would be the decorative mock up of the real thing and on this second one u could quote this


----------



## menax187

hey Annuska, i'm new to the site and trying to establish my own label, cld u tell me how i can obtain an Rn # and read the ftc rules for labeling and Tags pls


----------



## Annushka

Hi E,

Here is a link to FTC's site that contains the application for RN#. 

Application For a Registered Identification Number ("RN")

If you scroll down on that page you'll see another link that lets you apply for it online, it's probably the easiest way. There is not much to it really, just fill in all the required info, and you'll get the assigned number emailed to you. But you have to have your company legally formed before you can apply - whether some sort of corp. or proprietorship.

Here is a link from FTC's site that contains info re: labels. 

FTC Business Information - Clothing & Textiles

More specifically - click on Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements subtitle.


----------



## kidjou

Annushka said:


> HI guys, I'm finishing the design for my labels and want to make sure that all the info is in compliance with the ftc rules. Please review and let me know if this is ok.
> 
> *FRONT*
> logo
> name of the clothing line (which is the company name, minus the Inc. ending)
> Made in (country of origin)
> Decorated in USA
> 100% cotton
> size
> 
> *BACK*
> RN #
> care instructions
> 
> As long as I use RN# I don't have to put the company name with the Inc., correct? And the RN# must be mine and not the shirt manufacturer? Also is it ok to state that the garment was decorated in US as long as I have the country of origin listed as well? THanks a lot everyone



Hi all,

This would probably sound dumb, but the information regarding the 'Made in (country of origin) is based on what:

Where the t-shirt is printed? 
Where the print design is conceived or where the designer is based?
or simply where the blank t-shirt was manufactured?

Let's assume i'm based in Holland using fulfillment companies in US as my supplier.


----------



## Rodney

> or simply where the blank t-shirt was manufactured?


Where the blank t-shirt was manufactured.


----------



## kidjou

Thanks Rod!


----------



## rags16

Do I have to have a different RN number for each garment? 



kidjou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This would probably sound dumb, but the information regarding the 'Made in (country of origin) is based on what:
> 
> Where the t-shirt is printed?
> Where the print design is conceived or where the designer is based?
> or simply where the blank t-shirt was manufactured?
> 
> Let's assume i'm based in Holland using fulfillment companies in US as my supplier.


----------



## Solmu

rags16 said:


> Do I have to have a different RN number for each garment?


The RN indicates the manufacturer or distributor, it is not an SKU. So no, you don't need more than one.


----------



## PeterPromo

Can I first put the regular care instructions and then something funny on one label?


----------



## Solmu

PeterPromo said:


> Can I first put the regular care instructions and then something funny on one label?


Generally you can put additional information on the label if you wish to, so I don't think there'd be anything wrong with putting humorous information on the label, so long as it didn't detract from the required information.

So for example where Threadless' "Crumple in ball, hand to mom" instructions were not legally compliant, had they instead had "[Actual instructions] -or- Crumple in ball, hand to mom" I don't see it being a problem.

Whereas something like "Made in USA*" "*Unusually Sordid Atmosphere" is going to be a problem.

I don't think anyone here can give a _definite_ answer to your question, but common sense (combined with a reading of the regulations) suggests that it would be fine, so long as there's no possibility of confusion.


----------



## PeterPromo

Thanks a lot Solmu!!! again!


----------



## RocknRoePromo

OMG, I'm sooooo confused. I'm going to be using Anvil shirts with the tear away tags so then and I copy all the care instructions, fiber content, size, where it was made and put the name of my company, but not have to put any RN at all? I tried to call the FTC and the person I spoke to had no clue what I was talking about so it was no help to me. Or do I copy all the info from the tag and put the RN from Anvil on mine? HELP lol


----------



## highstyleinc

RocknRoePromo said:


> OMG, I'm sooooo confused. I'm going to be using Anvil shirts with the tear away tags so then and I copy all the care instructions, fiber content, size, where it was made and put the name of my company, but not have to put any RN at all? I tried to call the FTC and the person I spoke to had no clue what I was talking about so it was no help to me. Or do I copy all the info from the tag and put the RN from Anvil on mine? HELP lol


You don't have to have the RN # on it as long as your company name is on it. 

So yes, you can just put the fabric content, care instructions, size, and place of origin along with your company name. You can apply for an RN if you want, it's free and I think they email you the number immediately.


----------



## Rodney

RocknRoePromo said:


> OMG, I'm sooooo confused. I'm going to be using Anvil shirts with the tear away tags so then and I copy all the care instructions, fiber content, size, where it was made and put the name of my company, but not have to put any RN at all? I tried to call the FTC and the person I spoke to had no clue what I was talking about so it was no help to me. Or do I copy all the info from the tag and put the RN from Anvil on mine? HELP lol


Yes, you can use the RN number from Anvil, you don't need your own.


----------



## RocknRoePromo

Ok. Thank you for clearing it up. Now I can sleep peacefully hehe


----------



## Solmu

RocknRoePromo said:


> put the name of my company, but not have to put any RN at all?


Full legal name of the company as indicated on business records (not just a trademark or similar), or RN. You can use their RN if you want to.


----------



## RocknRoePromo

Does anyone know if the font has to be a certain size? I thought I saw something about it having to be 12pt. but I can't find it again. Thanks


----------



## Solmu

RocknRoePromo said:


> Does anyone know if the font has to be a certain size?


It has to be easily legible; I don't recall an actual point size being specified, but I might have overlooked it.


----------



## Annushka

Here is a long overdue update to my thread.

I've attached the pic of my labels. The contents are the same exact way as I described in the original post. I used my brand name and my RN# and tried to cover all aspects of care instructions on the back. I did not run this by FTC, as i said i would. After reading a lot about their requirements i decided that i had contents correctly. 

I used luckylabel (forum sponsor) for this service and couldn't be happier. Their communication is excellent, prices are great, and fast turn-around. Just a pleasure to work with. THey already did another order for me as well.


----------



## gmjaymes

So How do I get a RN#?????


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

RN#'s are not required. 

You can get one here:
Textile, Wool, Fur, Apparel and Leather Matters

But I would suggest you read everything thoroughly on the site to make sure you understand the labeling laws, and about RN#'s.


----------



## Wrex

For Canada, do you need to put the country of origin on the label? 

Everything I can find on the government's website only mentions the CA number.


----------



## IRunShirts88

if im just going to screen print a label to the inside of a shirt, do I just print all this stuff in sequence and the stuff that was mentioned to go on the "back" just goes under the stuff that was mentioned to go on the 'front'? Is it ok to put my company LOGO on the label somwhere?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Yep, everything you said is fine.


----------



## monkeyinadryer

I'm not clear on just one aspect of the tags. American apparel has the country of origin on it's first tag. It says made in the usa. This is the tag that we will take off and replace with our own monkey in a dryer tag. Do we have to put on our tag "made in the usa" or can we leave it off. 

Our junior collection is from Next Level Apparel with the country of origin says made in china. We don't have to take this tag out so I'm not worried about it. However, I don't want to make two sets of tags that says made in the usa on one and a second set of tags that don't have the made in the usa tag. Can anyone answer this one for me?

Andrea


----------



## Solmu

monkeyinadryer said:


> I'm not clear on just one aspect of the tags. American apparel has the country of origin on it's first tag. It says made in the usa. This is the tag that we will take off and replace with our own monkey in a dryer tag. Do we have to put on our tag "made in the usa" or can we leave it off.


Unfortunately AA tags have changed since these posts were written. And unfortunately country of origin is required. So they're harder to relabel now.


----------



## monkeyinadryer

Thank you for the info. This helps me alot. I almost ordered the tags without country of origin.

Andrea


----------



## Vandal

Okay so this is what i got so far... 

is everything that NEEDS to be in the tag, there? 

thanks.


----------



## Solmu

Vandal said:


> is everything that NEEDS to be in the tag, there?


No: you also need washing instructions.

I'd also be pretty concerned about the size of the label, but I guess that's more of a design consideration.


----------



## RocknRoePromo

Nice label. Don't forget to put the size on it also.


----------



## E.Quality

(Note: I started another thread on this question which I will close.)

What would you recommend be the official wording to fulfill requirements, be fair to the consumer, etc if we use a blank t-shirt manufacturer (Hanes) who uses multiple countries to make their garments?

I'm looking to order a set of size labels (with reverse care instructions) that will have Imported Fabric/Cloth, Decorated/Finished in USA.


----------



## t-shizzy

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*

can some one explain what an RN# is


----------



## Solmu

*Re: My label contents - is everything correct?*



t-shizzy said:


> can some one explain what an RN# is


A unique number that identifies a textile company in the FTC database.


----------



## TheHypeFactory

Does anyone remember how to print the universal care instructions? 

And for instance, if our shirts have 2 labels, the first one has the manufactures logo, the second one has the origin, their RN#, size and care instructions. Could we not just replace their front one with one with our logo and website and call it a day? 

Thanks advance for the help!


----------



## Peleg_86

hey all

thanks for your help so far, i think i finally have a tag/neck label that should be good to go...i will describe it for you

front if the tag:
brand name at the top
website URL under that
"Made in USA" under that
picture of my logo under that
and at the very bottom the abbreviation letter for the size enclosed in a circle

back of tag:
RN number at the top
"100% combed cotton" underneath
"turn inside out" under that
"wash chold" under that
"hang dry" under that

no icons for the care instructions, just text. 

so does that sound like its good to you? all the necessary info is there? 

and finally, do I/ should I put the instructions in another language?

thanks so much everyone


----------



## Irr Lu Apparel

im new to relabaling i would like to know what the RN # is or


----------



## Rodney

Irr Lu Apparel said:


> im new to relabaling i would like to know what the RN # is or


This post explains it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t12854.html


----------



## mackp25

Thanks guys! LoL I had no idea about a RN#


----------



## Wearforgood

Hi,

In regards to this topic, I've read through everything the FTC and the AAFA have to say about relabeling guidelines. They mention that the only content that must be labeled on the inside of the neck is the Country of Origin. Everything else can be labeled elsewhere as long as it's conspicuous.

As straightforward as that is, I don't want to do it. I would prefer to create one bottom-fold label at the bottom hem of the shirt that handles both branding and all required information on the back.

Has anyone ever come across a brand that doesn't label inside the neck area? It seems like a ridiculous regulation to require one piece of information in that one specific area.

Any knowledge is very appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead

Wearforgood said:


> Has anyone ever come across a brand that doesn't label inside the neck area? It seems like a ridiculous regulation to require one piece of information in that one specific area.


There may be other companies that do it, but that still doesn't make it legal.

It's not ridiculous for customs agents to know exactly where they need to look for the origination of imported garments. It makes sense to me that is the reason for this particular regulation.


----------

